# Put my Warmoth guitar together...YES!



## park0496 (Dec 25, 2009)

So after a few months of acquiring parts for this thing, I _Finally_ put this thing together. I think it turned out pretty freaking good. A few pics...







JazzMaster body, CBS maple neck, 25.5 scale











I still need to put in some DiMarzio scrap locks, and eventually swap out the chrome neck screws with black


























These were a bitch to put in...used the soldering iron to soften them up. Slide right in.


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Rommel (Dec 25, 2009)

I like that.


----------



## SPBY (Dec 25, 2009)

i like that better than any other jazz master i've ever seen


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice man!

It kinda has the same vibe as the old Fender "Flathead" series, as well as the current Jim Root signatures.


----------



## park0496 (Dec 25, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Very nice man!
> 
> It kinda has the same vibe as the old Fender "Flathead" series, as well as the current Jim Root signatures.



Thanks, yup that's what I was going for.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 25, 2009)

park0496 said:


> Thanks, yup that's what I was going for.



Then, you sir, nailed it 100%.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 25, 2009)

You sir are awesome! Great choices! I've never thought I would ever see a body shape like that look so metal or looks so good! Great job!


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 25, 2009)

I dunno why, but I love the design of that guitar. Simple, but rather fantastic I must say  

Now I have GAS for a HM Jazzmaster haha.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Dec 25, 2009)

om nom nom nom nom!  reminds me of the old ESP ultratone for some reason . Very nice.


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 25, 2009)

Warmoth rules. Everything else sucks.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Dec 25, 2009)

That's awesome dude, thanks for taking the time to post pictures. I'm planning a warmoth build myself, however, it's gonna be a "Super P Bass" 

Sick build man, I totally wasn't expecting that


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 25, 2009)

Post it on unofficialwarmoth.com if you haven't already, and the Warmoth site gallery.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 25, 2009)

man, I like it, I really like it, first jazz master-ish that caught my attention. good job! and very good taste.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 26, 2009)

A metal Jazzmaster should be wrong, but that there is oh so right. Love the matte black pickguard.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool, I like it


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 26, 2009)

I like it. Nice work!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2009)

Man that looks really awesome and cleanly done, way better than any fender type ----master related product I've ever seen. Are you gunna get strap pins put in?

How much did it cost you altogether?


----------



## keeper006 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job, and I like your color choices- check out the Warmoth LP I built on my page and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## park0496 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments. It was fun building it, I'll be doing another Warmoth soon



Prydogga said:


> Man that looks really awesome and cleanly done, way better than any fender type ----master related product I've ever seen. Are you gunna get strap pins put in?
> 
> How much did it cost you altogether?



Yup, I have some black dimarzio strap locks that I'll be putting in. I'll find out what I spent altogether. It was pretty reasonable though. 



TomPerverteau said:


> Post it on unofficialwarmoth.com if you haven't already, and the Warmoth site gallery.



I'll definitely do that



keeper006 said:


> Nice job, and I like your color choices- check out the Warmoth LP I built on my page and you'll see what I mean!



That looks awesome!


----------



## yetti (Dec 28, 2009)

very cool


----------



## redlol (Dec 28, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been GASing for a jazzmaster Warmoth for quite some time now, and you're not helping at all!

Very nice. Yours has no contoured heel, right?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## park0496 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I've been GASing for a jazzmaster Warmoth for quite some time now, and you're not helping at all!
> 
> Very nice. Yours has no contoured heel, right?



no contoured heel


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 2, 2010)

wow! looks really clean dude. great job!


----------

